# "Kartoffelbaum" im Hürtgenwald



## XCRacer (20. April 2002)

Jeder der im Hürtgenwald zwischen Mausbach, Zweifall und Vossenack trainiert, kennt den "Kartoffelbaum".

Es ist ein einzelner Baum auf einem Wegekreuz. Die angrenzende Schutzhütte trägt seinen Namen.

Ich habe schon oft gesehen, das der Baum mit rohen Kartoffeln behangen ist (kein Scherz!).

Ich denke, das ist irgend ein Brauch. Ein Anfrage beim Eifelverein blieb unbeantwortet.

Wer kann hierzu etwas sagen?

Eltern oder Großeltern befragen.


----------



## larres (25. April 2002)

den baum kenn ich auch!
und da hängen wirklich manchmal kartoffeln dran!!
aber warum der letztendlich so heißt, konnte mir bisher auch keiner beantworten...




bis dann

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2002)

Habe breits eine Anfrage zum Kartoffelbaum bei einen Heimatkundler gestartet.
Ihm ist der Baum auch bekannt.
Er versprach sich zu erkundigen.
Falls ich etwas erfahre, werde ich hier bescheid geben.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Habe breits eine Anfrage zum Kartoffelbaum bei einen Heimatkundler gestartet.
> Ihm ist der Baum auch bekannt.
> Er versprach sich zu erkundigen.
> Falls ich etwas erfahre, werde ich hier bescheid geben. *




Hier also das Ergebnis der Anfrage:


Zum Thema Kartoffelbaum: Es gibt zwei Versionen:

1. Die Geschichte des Baumes soll so um 100 Jahre alt sein. Die
ursprünglich Eiche die dort gestanden hat, ist auf jeden Fall ein Opfer
des letzten Weltkrieges geworden. Die Eiche ist im wahrsten Sinne des
Wortes von den Amerikanern umgenietet worden. Es wird erzählt die Leute
die nach Konzen zur Kirche pilgerten von Zweifall kommend hätten hier
unter dieser Eiche immer Pause gemacht und hätten hier ihre mitgbrachten
Kartoffeln am offenen Feuer zubereitet. Klinkt irgendwie plausibel.

2. Arbeiter aus Stolberg (Minenarbeiter + Steinbruch) wären hier immer
unter diesem Eichenbaum (s.o.) mit Kartoffeln beköstigt worden auf dem Weg
zu einem in der Nähe liegenden besonderen Steinbruch.


Danke an: http://mitglied.lycos.de/hstkjs/


----------

